# Dominant goat, how much is normal/too dominant? How to feed goats all at once?



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

We have 10 goats, the most dominant one is a 3 yr old Boer wether. We've had him for a year but I still consider myself new to goats as I'm still learning a lot about them. He is very dominant, but I feel like it crosses the line but am not sure. We give our nursing mama alfalfa and he waits at the gate and rams it trying to get into the 2nd gate area to get her feed each morning. He severely butts any goat that comes near the mineral trough or water when he's there. He is greedy and gobbles up any feed, so we can't feed anyone without putting him in a gated area first. He makes the goats cry out and limp after butting, some have been lifted up off their feet. I would assume some dominance is normal, but is this too much? We run him off when he's too rough like that but he comes right back and will push you over if you have grain. 

When you all feed goats all at once, whether hay or grain, do they all eat nicely at the same time or are some mean/greedy and run off little ones? Eventually we'd like to raise more meat goats, and I can't imagine feeding them all without scuffles. Right now I have a 5 section trough, is there a better way to do it? 

Thanks


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I like my chores easy, so he sounds like he would be too pushy/dominant for my little herd. I have squabbles over who gets where in the grain line up, and who gets the "best" hay pile, there is always some head butting and play throughout the day, but if he is making other critters limp repeatedly that is unacceptable in my book.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Totally unacceptable! I don't mind the get out of my way I'll push you or butt you if you push on me but not go out of their way to harm another. The limping would really bother me. I just sold one for this issue. 
The grain is like crack to them and them trying to kill each other (and at times me) is part of the reason I don't feed it any more. Every single time the ones that could pass on it is the ones that get the most. So I'm just talking hay here. Does he have horns? Is he using his horns? I have another doe that was getting a little too nasty for my liking but since she was super expensive and I've yet to get kids out of her I tried tipping her horns. Not a lot to draw blood but enough to dull them and I have to say it has taken the steam out of her so far (about 2 months) 
Another thing that helps is to make sure you put enough hay out so that there's enough he can just pig out and go lay down and these still enough for the others. Or make sure there's enough feeders. If you have 10 goats try and have 11 small feeders. But my two cents is they need to adjust to what I want not me adjust to them and I would not go out buyer feeders just to keep a problem child


----------



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

Thank you for the thoughts. I agree with everything said; he's just such a good large forager and really clears our land, but I've felt like it was not worth it lately to deal with his issues. My girls hate their goat chores now because of that one; he and the second largest goat are both that way. Yes, he has horns. He used to respond to the squirt bottle, or a white PVC pole (just swinging, not hitting), but nothing phases him now. 

I don't like feeding grain either, we only feed the mama who is nursing, and her two little ones, and one super skinny Nubian we got. The large dominant Boer doesn't need ANY extra feed but tries to get in wherever you are feeding someone else.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You should be able to enjoy your goats and when that moment comes that you don't any more then changes or a change needs to be made. I usually have to try everything in the book before I throw the towel in on one of mine but 90% of the time the towel is thrown in. If he is harming YOU then something I would suggest is a hot shot. But that really will not fix the issue with the other goats just make him respect your area more.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If he's causing the other goats more than pain(i.e. limping etc.) it's beyond normal and acceptable behavior.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

He is too much of a bully, I wouldn't have him around other goats if he is hurting them. 
Pregnant goats can abort if he hits them just right.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes his behavior is over the top, he really should go.


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

Sounds like he's a bit beyond the healthy level of dominance. If he's causing actual injuries to other goats he's not worth the stress to the herd. If you have a buck living separately from the does and wethers you could try putting him with the buck and seeing if he would take the wether down a few notches, but other than that I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My first thought when reading your post was that there are some really experienced people here who would be able to handle your boy, but you, being inexperienced, should let him go.

Then several of those really experienced people chimed in and said, "No, not in my herd." So, not in their herd, not in your herd.

Boers are meat goats, and there is nothing wrong with you allowing him to be a meat goat. You've given him a good life. But you and your children deserve a good life too. And so do your other goats. They deserve at least a life without torment.

Let him go, and remember that having goats is fun. You haven't been having any fun, and that isn't OK.

As you learn more, you'll come up with other ways to raise kids that fit in with what you need. Right now, though, I suggest you release this fellow to fulfill his destiny, as a meat goat.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I forgot to say, that behavior is somewhat genetic, but in my opinion mostly learned from other goats. Is this the example you want your young ones learning?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a great one for giving 2nd, 3rd and 4th chances, but if a goat, especially a wether, is bullying the others and pushing me out of the way? Off to the dealer, I will not tolerate that sort of behavior from my goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When it's not fun or more hassle than it's worth, get rid of the trouble maker! You will always have a dominant goat, but they should not be mean. 

Like what was posted, feed a lot of hay so even the meek ones get to eat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mariarose that is a excellent way to look at it!!! I have never really looked at it from the rest of the goats point of view but your so right, the others are doing nothing wrong why should they be punished. I also do agree that they learn from others. I have a few that are borderline nasty and 2 of those were picked on pretty good when they were younger.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats are people, after all....


----------

